# end of year pricing



## rockdamage (Nov 13, 2013)

Offering special boat pricing on all in stock and orders till dec 1st


----------



## lefty (Nov 13, 2013)

Where???


----------



## rockdamage (Nov 13, 2013)

Buckshot marine 
573-718-0030


----------



## smackdaddy53 (Nov 16, 2013)

Greenville Mississippi? I was on the website and it only has Tracker boats...it won't let me click the other sections.


----------



## semojetman (Nov 16, 2013)

Buckshot Marine
Van Buren Mo

Im sure everyone would be interested in a list of everything you have discounted down.


----------



## BCOWANWHEELS (Nov 16, 2013)

HOW ABOUT A PRICE ON A OUTBOARD JET KIT # Q35S


----------



## rockdamage (Nov 17, 2013)

19x56 
18x72
17x52

and all special orders 
call for pricing


----------

